# Staff Changes



## mthrnite (May 2, 2010)

*Staff Changes*
Additions and Promotions Abound!





*GBAtemp is proud to announce the newest additions and promotions to the various ranks of staff!*​

*B-Blue* slipped under my radar and is now indeed *Magazine Staff*
*Gaydrian* (Hadrian) has been side-moted to *Magazine Staff* (by request)
*granville* is a welcome addition to our *Magazine Staff*
*Another World* lands the coveted position of *Head of the Mag. Staff* (oshit!)

*Minox_IX* stabs his way into *Moderator* duties
*p1ngpong* payed ridiculous amounts of Zorkmids for the position of *Moderator*
*raulpica* is gonna help us whip the Wii section into shape as *Moderator*
*tj_cool* is gonna keep an eye on *raulpica* as *Moderator*
*TrolleyDave* will have to re-think his political ideals now that he's a powerful *Moderator*
*Vulpes Abnocto* tosses his fox cap for the no less crazy cap of *Moderator*

*WildWon* levels up to *Global Moderator*
*lagman* returns as a much beefier *Global Moderator*

*Zarcon*, *The Teej* and our beloved *jumpman17* have requested *Former Staff* status
We wish them great success in their important endeavors!

Congratulations everyone, and keep up the good work!




Discuss


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

Congrats to everyone, you need to add B-Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is now Mag Staff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*B-Blue*

Edit : Haha mthrnite fails at Editing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit2 : Ooooh Sly

Edit3 : Bite me


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm a firing my leasers!


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

B-blue just got promoted to mag sraff too!

And once again, congrats to everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: damn you d6k


----------



## rockstar99 (May 2, 2010)

Congrats everybody you all deserve it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Get drunk now


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 2, 2010)

Wow, a lot of movement! Congratulations, all! Best of luck with the moderation of this little pit of insanity.


----------



## Killermech (May 2, 2010)

Congrats all!


----------



## coolness (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Brian117 (May 2, 2010)

Are you kidding me? p1ngpong as moderator?

Yeah, this is giving me second thoughts on quitting the temp.

Really.

EDIT: But congrats to all the others. I know they'll make fine mods. But p1ngpong? *sigh*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me? p1ngpong as moderator?
> 
> Yeah, this is giving me second thoughts on quitting the temp.
> 
> Really.


This. p1ng is a fine lad, but I don't think he's fit to be a mod. Well, time will tell.

Anyways, congrats everyone on becoming part of the staff (or leaving)! Especially B-Blue, who became a Mag Staffer twice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: crap, fixed already D:

On another note (but still ontopic): why Wii-specialized mods and no DS-specialized mods?


----------



## Brian117 (May 2, 2010)

P1ngs idea of fixing problems is to just set people to ignore and blow off the issue. Can't imagine how that would work out on the forums. But like you said, only time will tell.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

But p1ngy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Gunmaster51 (May 2, 2010)

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Hakoda (May 2, 2010)

Nice job AW. Head of the Mag. Staff. Niceeeee

Gratz to everyone else.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 2, 2010)

Congrats guys! I wish you all the best as you endeavor to keep clean and tidy our home that is GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'll miss you Zarcon


----------



## Rayder (May 2, 2010)

Congrats to all the new Staff members.  Remember to use the Staff forums you now have access to for asking questions about the moderation options.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 2, 2010)

Wow... normal Moderators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's the first time I see one


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Wow... normal Moderators
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wildwon was a Moderator? Have you never seen him?


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

gentlemen, that spy is not one of us


----------



## Hadrian (May 2, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> gentlemen, that spy is not one of us


You're name is still yellow in places.


----------



## House Spider (May 2, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who would pass for a DS Mod anyway?


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yellow = awesome, you didn't know?


----------



## Hadrian (May 2, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> why Wii-specialized mods and no DS-specialized mods?


Because many Global Mods know the ins and outs of DS hacking and what not where as not many know much of Wii stuff so dedicated mods are required to even that out.  Having spent a lot of time trying to sort that area out I know it is in a need of some people with powers so it can be free of crap and also sort out what is legal and what isn't.

Also I'd like to add that I have faith in P1ng and the others, give them time to show what they can do to help the forum be better than before.


----------



## Slyakin (May 2, 2010)

Congrats guys! Now, if only I can become a moderator...


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2010)

It's been said before - But I'll say it again






Congrates to you all


----------



## Sanderino (May 2, 2010)

Congrats, good luck


----------



## naglaro00 (May 2, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh lol.. forgot about him :S I rarely saw "*Moderators*" before this


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2010)

Took long enough...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations to all though!



			
				danny600kill said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone, you need to add B-Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those emoticons are rather amusing.


----------



## Sterling (May 2, 2010)

Alright congrats to all! P1ng do a great job!






 here is a sad face to the beloved mods that have been given former status (especially you Jumpman for all the times you have helped me!)


----------



## thiefraccoon (May 2, 2010)

congrats to all!
and i love how this OP is written


----------



## Diablo1123 (May 2, 2010)

Congrats to all the promotions, and thanks for keeping this site running smoothly.


----------



## BORTZ (May 2, 2010)

Yeah! congrats everyone!


----------



## Another World (May 2, 2010)

my first duty as head of mag staff is to overthrow costello and marry shaun off to an Incan woman.

-another world


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> my first duty as head of mag staff is to overthrow costello and marry shaun off to an Incan woman.
> 
> -another world



I'm backing you all the way


----------



## Porygon-X (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations everyone! Keep it up!


----------



## Langin (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations! I hope you will have a a good time as mod or whatever you may be promoted to!


----------



## ZenZero (May 2, 2010)

Congrats dudes

maybe one day this will be me...

Good luck!


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 2, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> my first duty as head of mag staff is to overthrow costello and marry shaun off to an Incan woman.
> 
> -another world


Incan is so 90s. To be xtreme you need to find a Pakistani woman.


----------



## Santee (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations everybody on this huge change of staff it's still surprising to me that normal members were picked but now I know how the previous staff were picked.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> Congratulations everybody on this huge change of staff it's still surprising to me that normal members were picked but now I know how the previous staff were picked.


>normal members were picked to become staff

Who else would be picked then, according to your logic?

@Hadrian: Aha, I see, thanks for clearing that out for me. I presume the same thing applies to the GBA section too. But what about Dingoo? Or is it still too 'unknown' to have a specialized mod for it?


----------



## B-Blue (May 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone~! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_ (specially danny, dommy, and nadrian)_
And congratulations to all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> She.


----------



## prowler (May 2, 2010)

I just noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks like a jet pack with stars.

Congrats to the new GBAtemp staff


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone~!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I'm now B-Blues slave ( Damn overpowering Mag Staffer powers )

I think all the new staff will do great jobs, I wish you all good luck


----------



## TyrianCubed (May 2, 2010)

congrats to all the new staff members, and a special greeting to my old friend the teej, all the best, man!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 2, 2010)

Congrats everyone!
I always knew tj_cool was going to become a mod!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> LOL, I love the picture.
> 
> Congrats everyone!  Sort of odd, I always thought TrolleyDave already was a moderator.... Oo


Haha, I used to think that too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it's just because he never seems to get angry


----------



## DCG (May 2, 2010)

congrats to everyone that got promoted.  and plz don't abuse your power, it isn't "cool" to do that   XD


----------



## mthrnite (May 2, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> congrats to everyone that got promoted.  and plz don't abuse your power, it isn't "cool" to do that   XD


Nope, that's my job.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

We need another ''Flame mthrnite '' 

He deserves it


----------



## Finishoff (May 2, 2010)

Haha nice pun on Hadrian. Congrats to those who got promoted, enjoy your extra workload


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Congrats everyone!
> I always knew tj_cool was going to become a mod!
> I think we all did.
> 
> ...


What pun? That's his username.


----------



## NeSchn (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone! =D

I'm sad about Hadrian though


----------



## Salamantis (May 2, 2010)

I need to start being active again ;__; (but no one cares so lol)

Congrats to the new staff!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 2, 2010)

What? No Magazine Staff for Guild?


----------



## Slyakin (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, I was sort of expecting Guild to get SOME magazine powers. Maybe next time?


----------



## Brian117 (May 2, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was sort of expecting Guild to get SOME magazine powers. Maybe next time?



If by next time you mean another 6 years, sure.


----------



## Hadrian (May 2, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I'm sad about Hadrian though


Don't be, there are better people in my place and now I can finally enjoy the forum like I use to.


----------



## dice (May 2, 2010)

we're still going to be looking out for potential mag staffers. Those already chosen were posting the "official" news (i.e. scene releases).


----------



## iFish (May 2, 2010)

Congrats! 

i thought trolleydave did not want to be a mod... :s


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 2, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> we're still going to be looking out for potential mag staffers. Those already chosen were posting the "official" news (i.e. scene releases).



Well I don't mean to embarrass Guild here, but he's a damn good reviewer and he deserves the job


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to say I agree with this hugely, and he also does the monthly releases

Guild for president Mag Staff


----------



## Majroa (May 2, 2010)

tj_cool, gij ouwe belleg. Gefeliciteerd!


----------



## Splych (May 2, 2010)

congrats to all who have been promoted and are newly added staff members!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

Meh. Guild's a nice guy, but giving him Mag Staff powers is just ridiculous.

I vote for Raiyu, he posts A LOT of news. Although lately he's been a bit occupied with school.



			
				Majroa said:
			
		

> tj_cool, gij ouwe belleg. Gefeliciteerd!


Translation for non-Dutchies: tj, Belgian dude. Congrats!


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations to everybody who was promoted.


----------



## tj_cool (May 2, 2010)

Majroa said:
			
		

> tj_cool, gij ouwe belleg. Gefeliciteerd!


Bedankt (thanks) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haven't replied yet, so Congrats to everyone who got promoted


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 2, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Meh. Guild's a nice guy, but giving him Mag Staff powers is just ridiculous.



How is that ridiculous? He is easily fit for the job. You know he'd be able to handle it because he doesn't go around flaming, spamming, or doing anything that could be deemed irresponsible. He also is very committed to his articles and topics on these forums.

Gbatemp is his home page by the way >.>


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't mean anything. Reviewing games is a great thing to do, but to me it should have no effect on a member becoming Magger or not.

And for the record, it's my homepage too.


----------



## dice (May 2, 2010)

If we want the members opinions we'll ask for it. 

Now please stay on topic or I'll hide all your posts in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 2, 2010)

Google is my homepage.

edit:holy shit didn't see dices post.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> If we want the members opinions we'll ask for it.
> 
> Now please stay on topic or I'll hide all your posts in this thread
> 
> ...


Don't you dare! Or I'll tell everyone what your facebook profile is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/k, go on


----------



## iFish (May 2, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you already told us


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> If we want the members opinions we'll ask for it.
> 
> Now please stay on topic or I'll hide all your posts in this thread
> 
> ...


How dare you mention that before I get round to saying the same thing!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 2, 2010)

Congratsu to all promoted members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What a fine addition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Less job for me


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Congratsu to all promoted members
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially now you've no one to compete with


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 2, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> If we want the members opinions we'll ask for it.
> 
> Now please stay on topic or I'll hide all your posts in this thread
> 
> ...



Sowwy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, did Hadrian request to be "side-moted" or was the request by someone else?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 2, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He requested.
It says. Did you even read it?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 2, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It said "(by request)", it didn't say by who.

Anyways I'm done posting in this topic because people just love lashing out at me here for some reason.


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> It said "(by request)", it didn't say by who.


He requested it himself.


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2010)

Hadrian got demoted at the request of everyone on GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And congrats to all the new mods, and farewell to those of you who decided to quit, especially you jumpman.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 2, 2010)

Congrats to everyone involved. I am sure you will keep the forum running very well.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 2, 2010)

you are all my enemies


----------



## Aeladya (May 2, 2010)

Congratz and the best of luck!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Congrats to all but p1ngpong.
> p1ngpong as a moderator? That pretty much guarantees most of my threads get locked, all because his petty attitude to an argument we had back when he was a regular member hasn't changed.


Just post where he has no powers.


----------



## zeromac (May 2, 2010)

Wow nice work fellas

But does that mean we need new IRC staff to fill in for P1ngp0ng and Vulpes?


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 2, 2010)

We don't need any more IRC staff! Look how much ops are already there!

CONGRATULATIONS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Requested by Antoligy


----------



## BoxShot (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations. 






 At DeMoN's comment on Hardrian.

fgg: You sure that's enough channels?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2010)

I should visit IRC more.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 2, 2010)

Congrats to all the new mods, and shame to see some great old staff go.



			
				#5661 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't lock your eof thread man. :/


----------



## redact (May 2, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, he needs to max it out to 10 channels on gbatemp irc


----------



## mthrnite (May 2, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Congrats to all but p1ngpong.
> p1ngpong as a moderator? That pretty much guarantees most of my threads get locked, all because his petty attitude to an argument we had back when he was a regular member hasn't changed.


That'll sure endear him to you :/

Just an FYI to those who have an opinion contrary to staff's.. We moderate as a team here. While we do act autonomously, we also discuss our actions behind the scenes to a degree you're obviously not privy to. There will not be any rogue moderators that act out of spite. If there are, they will not be mods for very long. We can't promise that we'll always make the best decisions, I've fouled up a time or two myself, but we have the site's best interest in mind, and again, we ultimately act as a moderating *team*.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 2, 2010)

great job another world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlatFrogger (May 2, 2010)

Ping with forum mod? if IRC is anything to by ooooooooooooooooh boy, things will certainly get "tricky", too many analogies for that one.

Grats to the rest btw, and farewell to the old staff.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2010)

I for one welcome our new robot overlords.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 2, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bring what back up? What are you even talking about?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 2, 2010)

Time to bring out the beer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats to all again!! (I said it earlier but can't hurt to say it again)


----------



## funem (May 2, 2010)

Grats to all you guys....


----------



## Another World (May 2, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Time to bring out the beer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can i get a guinness please?

-another world


----------



## Dangy (May 2, 2010)

We love you P1ngy


----------



## Jakob95 (May 2, 2010)

Omg guys shut up.  P1ngpong rules.


----------



## Issac (May 2, 2010)

Happy Staffing everybody!


----------



## SylvWolf (May 2, 2010)

Heh, the other day I was looking through the ranks and thought AW would be great as Head of Mag. Staff. Creepy

Grats to all on your dings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think p1ngpong wins the award for most epic member turnaround ever.


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Why all the hating on p1ngpong? He's a great guy and I personally think it was great idea for him to be a mod.
I love you p1ngpong!


----------



## granville (May 3, 2010)

So far, he hasn't posted a single inflammatory comment here, p1ngy has always been a cool member in my eyes, well deserving of his promotion. You however, just told him to "grow up". Why? He didn't say anything to you... Stop all this hating on p1ngy, as mthrnite said any of us who prove ourselves unworthy or idiots will be demoted and punished. Simple as that. >_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 3, 2010)

Stop posting offtopic.....or I'll send my p1ngy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on you guys to trash your posts!


----------



## dice (May 3, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Wow nice work fellas
> 
> But does that mean we need new IRC staff to fill in for P1ngp0ng and Vulpes?



(Generally speaking) moderators can do what the other groups can do (including irc and mag staff)
No as they're still active on IRC.


----------



## Beats (May 3, 2010)

Congrats!

dice for admin!


----------



## lagman (May 3, 2010)

Good to see some new blood on the staff. I hope that the people that left keep coming to the temp once in a while.


----------



## redact (May 3, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop trying to get tiny drunk and hit on her
i know your game, boy-oh =.=


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 3, 2010)

Congrats suckers err I mean dedicated volunteers


----------



## elixirdream (May 3, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> gentlemen, that spy is not one of us



spy now is a moderator only proves that the unsaid rule to be a WRONG one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




congrats (


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Awwww, why isn't elixirdream a mod? I vote elixirdream to be a mod! Or something!


----------



## elixirdream (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Awwww, why isn't elixirdream a mod? I vote elixirdream to be a mod! Or something!



its alright.. i aint fit to be a mod nor i have the time

thanks

trust me, the new mods are much deserving than i am (


----------



## mrfatso (May 3, 2010)

plus, elixir is a mod on a bunch of forums, so being a mod here = more bz for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, congrats guys and @merc: could i have a root beer?


----------



## worlok375 (May 3, 2010)

I can has prince status? (Like denetsu's ninja?)

Oh and it's kind of strange to see Hadrian side-moted...


----------



## lolzed (May 3, 2010)

congratz to the new staffers.Sad goodbye to the old ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and oh,AW is the head now


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> I can has prince status? (Like denetsu's ninja?)
> 
> Oh and it's kind of strange to see Hadrian side-moted...


He is no longer the ninja, they had to take that away due to it causing some problems
Same with the zombie
Otherwise I would ask for a cat boy group


----------



## Densetsu (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> He is no longer the ninja, they had to take that away due to it causing some problems
> Same with the zombie
> Otherwise I would ask for a cat boy group


GBAtemp can handle thousands of pirates, but it can't handle a lone ninja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, I've never seen so many *Moderators*!  I almost felt bad for WildWon when he was all by his lonesome.  But at any rate, congrats to everyone on their new positions!


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot fgghjkl and his GBAtemp Megaman group.

IIRC...


----------



## WildWon (May 3, 2010)

@Early On In The Thread: How could you forget about me? *cries*

@b-girl: Funnily enough, when i logged on tonight as saw my promotion go through, Wife® ran to the kitchen and grabbed a couple'o'beers for a little celebrations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (she rawks)

And finally:
Big congrats to everyone that got added to the staff! You are all VERY well deserving of the positions you received. Apparently people think this is a willy-nilly decision on who gets picked... but yea, you're all well deserved.

And @Trolley: Welcome aboard mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, finally finally:
These new colors are really effing with my head. Glad to see so many blues now


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's who the Megaman was! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yeah I talked to an admin about it to find out what happened and he told me that the custom groups were messing with the coding (or something like that) and they had to remove them.


----------



## Raika (May 3, 2010)

Congrats to all you doods!
*salutes*


----------



## azure0wind (May 3, 2010)

congratulations dude!
hope you can make this forum more more "good".
xD


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 3, 2010)

I don't know why people are making a huge fuss about p1ng being a Mod....
Sure he used to be trollish but he's changed into a really nice guy. In my opinion, he deserves it.

And besides, I'm more annoyed that tj_cool is a Mod.
Its the fact that it seemed like he TRIED to become a Mod....

But the rest on that list are awesome, I think its awesome that Trolley is a Mod.


----------



## zuron7 (May 3, 2010)

Congrats to all of you!

Hadrian is now Magazine Staff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tj deserved it.
The rest are okay






 to the future leaders of Temp.


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 3, 2010)

Congrats to all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. BTW Trolley I'm still waiting for your version of the hacked series of Pokemon HGSS which was to be scripted by Gaydrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## Maz7006 (May 3, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> What a fine addition
> 
> 
> 
> ...











i shouldn't really do that to an Moderator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, yes, indeed, here's hoping that this place will now be a little more controlled, especially when it comes to major releases. 

Congrats to everyone !


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 3, 2010)

congrats to all members... great choice


----------



## tj_cool (May 3, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> And besides, I'm more annoyed that tj_cool is a Mod.
> Its the fact that it seemed like he TRIED to become a Mod....


I'll be sure to look out for you now
Prepare to have half your post removed


----------



## PettingZoo (May 3, 2010)

I like these changes


----------



## Man18 (May 3, 2010)

ah shit


----------



## redact (May 3, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> plus, elixir is a mod on a bunch of forums, so being a mod here = more bz for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a root?

and a beer?


----------



## ShadowXP (May 3, 2010)

lolled.

and with that, bye.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 3, 2010)

congrats to all


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 3, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> You forgot fgghjkl and his GBAtemp Megaman group.
> 
> IIRC...


And amptor with his Advanced group, which I believe is still there...


----------



## Satangel (May 3, 2010)

Congratulations to all!
TJ Cool, what an addition to the Wii forums.


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (May 3, 2010)

I like the changes (!) 

 really deserved Moderator 

lol. I keed I keed.

I need to be active more.

ANNNYWAY, Congrats to everyone who got a job


----------



## geoflcl (May 3, 2010)

Congrats, all!  Having a source of power on GBAtemp must be one of the most awesome unpaid jobs around!

...Next to professional ostrich rider, of course... (sigh)


----------



## logical thinker (May 4, 2010)

I hope now granville will stop stealing information from other sites.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations, Another World and TrolleyDave! I respect you guys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck with this "ungrateful" (dunno a better word) job.


----------



## ufotrash (May 5, 2010)

Haha dang I'm late to the party, but I've been on hiatus!
I noticed all these new statuses on some totally great guys
so yeah belated congrats one and all heh


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 5, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> I hope now granville will stop stealing information from other sites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the word you're looking for it "thankless".


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> logical thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, "ungrateful" and "thankless" are very different terms.


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

That is what I really meant. My English vocabulary is still poor.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> That is what I really meant. My English vocabulary is still poor.


Never mind, hopefully being around here might help you.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 15, 2010)

I just noticed that ether2802 is a now a mod.
Was he made a mod a few months ago or did mthr forgot to mention this?


----------



## tj_cool (May 15, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I just noticed that ether2802 is a now a mod.
> Was he made a mod a few months ago or did mthr forgot to mention this?


Seems mthrnite just forgot to mention him
He was promoted the same day as the rest of us.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 16, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed a little while ago too, although I thought I saw him with that rank earlier.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be your imagination, then, cos I only saw him become a mod the day everyone became one.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 18, 2010)

We already established that it was my imagination.


----------

